# Hi from Wisconsin



## Jepsie2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Guys & Gals, been bowhunting for 30+ yrs now, not sure how I got here but looks like a great forum! Hello all!


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

welcome.... you'll love it.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome from the Fox Valley Area!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jepsie2000.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome from Green Bay


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT, I see your from Ellsworth, I live a live not to far from you.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## JWally26 (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome to AT


----------



## Jepsie2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

What town do you live in?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! It's a great site to share all your knowledge with everyone...I'm sure after 30 years you've learned a trick or two!


----------

